# Abomination in Blacksburg



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 31, 2009)

Transgendered minister Rev. Erin Swenson leads workshop in Blacksburg - Roanoke.com


----------



## he beholds (Mar 31, 2009)

That was so sad, pathetic, and disturbing. 
Plus, I can't even believe that Tech has a gay week.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 31, 2009)

he beholds said:


> That was so sad, pathetic, and disturbing.
> Plus, I can't even believe that Tech has a gay week.




Oh yeah! We're cutting edge here.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 31, 2009)

Great


----------



## CDM (Mar 31, 2009)

The sophistication of many sinners to "supress the truth in unrighteousness" is astonishing. It is evident that God gave this one up to uncleanness through the lusts of his own heart--Rom 1:23.



> But it would take nearly 40 of those years for Swenson to come to grips with her [his] gender identity. In that time, Eric Swenson would marry, father two children, become pastor of a Presbyterian congregation and *establish a successful marriage and family therapy practice.* Yet, he would struggle with crippling depression, even thoughts of suicide, before confronting himself, his family and his church with a truth he'd known since he was a child: He felt like he was a woman.



This person who hates himself and mankind to the point of supressing the undeniable truth of his gender had a "successful marriage and family therapy practice"? Although, it should not be surprising that this person, by his own admission, was a serial liar to his wife and children, is going to be incapable of grasping reality.



> "I fought against this for decades. I denied it. I raised my fist at God in anger. I cried. When I was in seminary, I used to go to chapel in the middle of the night and scream. ... I just didn't understand it. It made no sense," Swenson said.



Note he does not confess his hatred for his sins or his repentance for unchaste thoughts and desires, or his crying out for delieverance from them, no, rather, he is angry at God. Telling. 

Yes sir, or ma'am, your abominable lusts bubbling up from your debased nature makes no sense--your sins have ravaged your mind.



> But on the day in 1994 when Swenson took the first dose of female hormones, the clinical depression that haunted him all his life lifted.



Note after his _first dose _the "clinical depression" magically vanished. It couldn't have anything to do with this person's wicked desires now giving way to sin could it?



> When Swenson asked the church to recognize her [his] new name and identity, she touched off a nearly two-year fight to keep her ordination. *She [he] succeeded, and in 1996 became the first known mainline Protestant minister to transition from male to female while in ordained office.*



This is fitting. A synagogue of Satan has as its shepherd a near incarnation of the devil's striving to mar the image of God and his creation. Picture perfect.



> For without are dogs, and sorcerers, and whoremongers, and murderers, and idolaters, and whosoever loveth and maketh a lie. [Rev 22:15]



Amen. Even so, come, Lord Jesus.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 31, 2009)

It appears that Baal worship is alive and well in the 21rst century.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, James. Hopefully Redeemer can be a beacon of light in the midst of this utter darkness in Blacksburg.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## he beholds (Mar 31, 2009)

I know there are people here who are in the PCUSA, but after reading this, I don't see how.


----------



## Craig (Mar 31, 2009)

HERE'S a photo of the "lovely" woMAN.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Mar 31, 2009)

Craig said:


> HERE'S a photo of the "lovely" woMAN.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 31, 2009)

Craig said:


> HERE'S a photo of the "lovely" woMAN.




Dude I need to wash with soap after that pic. Disgusting!


----------



## Zenas (Mar 31, 2009)

He's made in the image of God. His physical features don't disgust me. His hatred of God while he purports to be His minister does.


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep, it's the fist-shaking at God, not the less-than-attractive woman, that truly disgusts me.


----------



## Craig (Mar 31, 2009)

Zenas said:


> He's made in the image of God. His physical features don't disgust me. His hatred of God while he purports to be His minister does.



He's physically repulsive because he has rejected manhood. There is a connection between physical repulsion and moral repulsion.


----------



## ZackF (Mar 31, 2009)

Blueridge Believer said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > That was so sad, pathetic, and disturbing.
> ...



No pun intended.


----------



## Blue Tick (Mar 31, 2009)

The madness of sin...

_'There but for the grace of God, goes John Bradford." _The words were uttered by Bradford while imprisoned in the Tower of London, when he saw a criminal going to execution for his crimes.


----------



## Berean (Mar 31, 2009)

Nothing gay about "gay"


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 31, 2009)

Craig said:


> HERE'S a photo of the "lovely" woMAN.





> Erin continues to practice active ministry as parish associate at Ormewood Park Presbyterian Church in southeast Atlanta and as a *pastoral psychotherapist* at the Morningside Presbyterian Church in Atlanta's Midtown section.



Oh good grief.

He that is wounded in the stones, *or hath his privy member cut off*, shall not enter into the congregation of the LORD. Deut 23:1


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 31, 2009)

> Erin continues to practice active ministry as parish associate at Ormewood Park Presbyterian Church in southeast Atlanta and as a *pastoral psychotherapist* at the Morningside Presbyterian Church in Atlanta's Midtown section.



Good grief indeed! I'm guessing that the mental imbalance from which he suffers makes him more able to relate to the mentally disturbed? Is there logic to this sort of position being filled by this sort of person?


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 31, 2009)

This is a simple case of apostasy, heinous apostasy at that.



> Job 13:15 Though he slay me, yet will I trust in him: but I will maintain mine own ways before him.



The very fact that he was tempted showed that he was human. The very fact that he had a wife and kids showed that God was gracious and provided the necessary distractions from his sin. The very fact that he broke his vows to his wife (Did not swear to his own hurt) proves that he rejected God's grace.

The man has apostatized.

The reality is not that we have temptations, but that we buffet our flesh and endure to the end. As our Lord said, it is better to enter into life maim than into hell whole. We should tremble as seeing this judgment upon this man. He asked God for grace, God give him grace in the form of a wife, child and a ministerial position and he rejected that grace because he magically wanted his temptations to disappear. And when God didn't magically allow his temptation to disappear, he rejected God, acquiesce to his temptations, then redefine the word of God to rationalize acquiescing to his temptation.

Fear. This is the lesson I glean from this story. It is reminiscent of the stiff necked Hebrews in their Exodus to the promise land. They wanted squash, leaks and meat. They were not satisfied with manna. They apostatize over squash, leaks and meat.

-----Added 3/31/2009 at 09:34:09 EST-----



Craig said:


> HERE'S a photo of the "lovely" woMAN.


----------



## jwithnell (Mar 31, 2009)

Many Christian families around here have come to grief by having their children attend Tech.


----------



## cmaglaughlin (Mar 31, 2009)

What would you say to someone who was born with both male and female genitalia, and the doctors had to decide and make the "right" decision, and the patient was never told of his duality, and could never figure out why he or she always felt the opposite of his chosen sex? I once saw a special concerning this dilemma, and it threw my "hard nose" attitude towards the transgendered for a loop. What if it were your child? Would you tell him(her), and at what age? And would you support the child, teenager or adult in their quest to change their sexuality, if it could be proven by DNA that the doctors had erred in their decision? Or would you be totally silent, as the ticking time bomb approached its zero hour? "Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance." Author Unknown.


----------



## lynnie (Mar 31, 2009)

cmaglaughlin said:


> What would you say to someone who was born with both male and female genitalia, and the doctors had to decide and make the "right" decision, and the patient was never told of his duality, and could never figure out why he or she always felt the opposite of his chosen sex? I once saw a special concerning this dilemma, and it threw my "hard nose" attitude towards the transgendered for a loop. What if it were your child? Would you tell him(her), and at what age? And would you support the child, teenager or adult in their quest to change their sexuality, if it could be proven by DNA that the doctors had erred in their decision? Or would you be totally silent, as the ticking time bomb approached its zero hour? "Condemnation without investigation is the height of ignorance." Author Unknown.



Ever since I read about true hermaphrodites where the womb hormones don't kick in and they are born XY( guy) but look XX (gal) and have the XX parts outwardly (but no womb, gonads in there instead) I've tried to be careful in my judgements. There are also the freaky rare wierd ones like XXY where they have both parts and can actually father a kid and be impregnated.

But that stuff is very rare. Very very rare. And in today's world a guy like this would get himself checked first thing. He is no dummy, he's in professional therapy. And the FIRST thing he'd do is tell everybody that he is really XXY, not XY. Come on, it would have been his first line of defense.

Even so, he made vows, and he had the private parts to keep his vows to his wife. Even IF he had the extra X chromosome, which I doubt very much, he must have had a Y too. No way he could be a father without that Y. How can anybody with a Y chromosome justify that he is a woman, even if he has an extra X? 

Like was said before, where is the repentance for sin instead of anger at God? Where is the trust in sovereignty? 

I think we should be careful, because as you say, they used to cut off the parts on boys born with micro penises and tried to turn them into girls. And the boys hit puberty, ripped off their dresses, and insisted they were boys. And they were, they had a Y. So yeah, a "girl" can desire another girl and look like a lesbian but she really is boy. And a true hermaphrodite XY can look pure girl and the genes are boy. But I don't think a guy with operating guy parts can be a girl. Correct me if I am wrong. This sounds like pure perversion.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 31, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I know there are people here who are in the PCUSA, but after reading this, I don't see how.



This is a fairly mild form of what is happening in the PC(USA). At least this person is not a pastor in a church. We have ministers who renounce the resurrection, the inspiration of Scripture, etc. I've even heard of a few liberals in this denomination who are starting to talk of the church embracing polyamory.

There is only one valid reason for a pastor to stay in this near apostate denomination: If you're protecting your flock and getting them ready to leave Babylon.

That's what _I'm_ doing.


----------



## Berean (Mar 31, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> I've even heard of a few liberals in this denomination who are starting to talk of the church embracing polyamory.



Noun: polyamory
1. Way of living having multiple relationships, usually of a sexual nature


----------



## HokieAirman (Apr 1, 2009)

I graduated from Tech...they won't be receiving any support from me except for cheering for their football team (from afar)...that too is waning. So embarrassing...


----------

